# Ivory/Het Ivory Sulcata



## Cubrican (Mar 1, 2017)

ISO sub adult to adult het ivory/ivory Sulcata females. Send me an email with pics and price of what you have. Thanks in advance, Pete.
[email protected]


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2017)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...-to-12cm-group-purchase-now-available.152196/


----------

